# sodium sulfamethazine



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

what is this med. for..and what is 4 in 1 ?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeonperson said:


> sulfamethazine is indicated for use to control outbreaks of coccidiosis, infectious coryza, and secondary bacterial infections. There are different combinations called 3 in 1 or 4 in one. I suppose most of them are for control of paratyphoid, coccidiosis, pox and canker and sometimes for e.coli.



pigeonperson, I was under the impression that the only protection against
avian poxvirus or pigeon poxvirus was either through vaccination or a bird
having contracted the virus within the previous year to date. I don't know that I've seen pox included as one of the 'treated' diseases in the 3,4,5 or however many in-one combos. Is there one specifically that you've seen 
w/this claim?  

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1pigeon said:


> what is this med. for..and what is 4 in 1 ?


Dacoxine 4 in 1 is for Cocci, Canker, E-Coli and Paratyphoid.


http://www.globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124185277.jpg


----------

